# 1&1 von 16k auf 50k - Power LED blinkt seit Umschaltungstag...



## Cheyos2014 (5. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
Ich melde mich hier, weil ich seit dem Umschaltungstag kein Internet mehr habe...
Es war geplant das ich am 4.2. Statt 16k die 50k bekomme aber es hat sich nichts getan außer das ich kein Netzt mehr habe und die Power Led blinkt.
Angerufen habe ich schon und die Anweisunven die ich vom Service bekommen habe, habe ich auch schon befolgt aber es anscheinend nichts gebracht...
Sie haben nun das Problem gemeldet 
Ich kann nichts mehr tun als warten
Also habe ich mal per Handy flat gegoogelt und hab einen Dsl leitungstest gemacht als ergebis kam raus:

Es besteht ein Problem mit def DSL-Kabelverbindung bei ca. 11 Metern. Bitte prüfen Sie Ihre Verkabelung zur DSL/Telefondose und eventuelle Hausverkabelung. Lässt sich der Fehler dabei nichg beheben, kontaktieren Sie ihren DSL-Anbieter.

Nun was ich nicht genau was damit anfangensoll. Hat wer eine Idee was man machen kann?

MFG


----------



## The_Trasher (5. Februar 2014)

Welcher Router ist denn da vorhanden? Hast du TAE, Verkabelung (Kabel nachdrücken), evtl. APL (im Keller oder draußen am Haus) bereits gecheckt?
Router bereits resetet und neu gestartet?


----------



## Cheyos2014 (5. Februar 2014)

Ich habe die FritzBox 7362SL mit der Fritzios 06.01 und habe eine TAE dose.
Was genau meinste du mit nachdrücken? Fester reindrücken oder was? 
Router wurde mehrfach neu gestartet aber noch nicht resettet.


----------



## gigag87 (5. Februar 2014)

Hi

also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe, hast du vorher ein funktionierendes internet gehabt?? 

wenn ja dann kannste da an den kabel machen was du willst, das hat damit nichts zu tun...

das klingt für mich eher nach nem fehler bei denen... als die dich umgesteckt haben.... 

sollte ein splitter vorhanden sein.... bitte den entfernen....

sonst weis ich jetzt auch nicht weiter

Gruß Chris


----------



## Cheyos2014 (5. Februar 2014)

Jep hatte davor eine 16k Leitung und jetzt geht garnichts mehr...
Einen Splitter verwende ich nicht


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Februar 2014)

1&1 anrufen und fertig.


----------



## Cheyos2014 (5. Februar 2014)

Hab ich ja schon die haben das Problem weitergegeben und werden mich anrufen wenn was ist nur ich hab nichts soviel lust zu warten...


----------



## mrfloppy (5. Februar 2014)

vllt von der telekom falsch umgeschaltet und dein anschluß hängt jetzt sonst wo nur nicht bei dir


----------



## Cheyos2014 (5. Februar 2014)

Dann hoff ich mal das die Jungs von 1&1 es schnell auf die Reihe kriegen.


----------



## K3n$! (5. Februar 2014)

Was ist denn das für ein Leitungstest, den du da gemacht hast?
Am besten 1und1 solange auf die Eier gehen, bis sich was tut. 

Frag vielleicht mal nach einem Portreset.


----------



## Cheyos2014 (5. Februar 2014)

Dieser Test wurde mir in der Diagnose (In der Fritzbox oberfläche) empfohlen und da kam halt das raus und was genau ist ein Portreset? Wenn ich dort jeden Tag anrufe werden die mir nur sagen das sie das Problem weitergeleitet haben =/


----------



## SpotlightXFX (5. Februar 2014)

Drohen das du Anwalt einschaltest , du bist dadurch Arbeitsunfähig & du stellst denen das in Rechnung wenn es nicht in 24h läuft. Du weist garnicht wieschnell unser KabelBW Router gesynct hat nach Telefonanruf.


----------



## The_Trasher (5. Februar 2014)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Drohen das du Anwalt einschaltest , du bist dadurch Arbeitsunfähig & du stellst denen das in Rechnung wenn es nicht in 24h läuft. Du weist garnicht wieschnell unser KabelBW Router gesynct hat nach Telefonanruf.



Schon mal Gedacht das man einen Firmenkundenanschluss (Geld verdienen) nicht auf eine Privatperson anmelden kann!?!?
Und glaubst du wirklich die nehmen dich ernst? Du hast normalerweise eine vertraglich festgelegte Entstörzeit (bei Telekom 24 Stunden), danach kriegst du den jeweiligen Tag ersetzt. (Sprich bei Monat mit 30 Tagen und monatliche Kosten von 30€, 1€ pro Tag also...)


----------



## YouLLDie (5. Februar 2014)

Cheyos2014 schrieb:


> Ich habe die FritzBox 7362SL mit der Fritzios 06.01



Hier hast du auch schon die Lösung für dein Problem die 7362SL ist nicht VDSL-fähig du benötigst also einen neuen Router oder ein VDSL-Modem. Sie hierzu die Beschreibung des Routershttps://www.avm.de/de/Service/Handbuecher/FRITZBox/Handbuch_FRITZ_Box_7362_SL.pdf)


----------



## BloodySuicide (5. Februar 2014)

an die Einfachste Lösung hat vorher keiner gedacht 

Das mit den falschen Geräten macht 1&1 öfter


----------



## Cheyos2014 (6. Februar 2014)

Der Kartong sagt was anderes?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## machine4 (6. Februar 2014)

YouLLDie schrieb:


> Hier hast du auch schon die Lösung für dein Problem die 7362SL ist nicht VDSL-fähig du benötigst also einen neuen Router oder ein VDSL-Modem. Sie hierzu die Beschreibung des Routershttps://www.avm.de/de/Service/Handbuecher/FRITZBox/Handbuch_FRITZ_Box_7362_SL.pdf)


 Und wo liest du da raus, das die kein VDSL kann? Auf Seite 9 steht eindeutig "Buchse für den Anschluss an ADSL2+ und VDSL"


----------



## YouLLDie (6. Februar 2014)

Seite 167 im Handbuch 
 Anschlüsse und Schnittstellen

DSL-Modem gemäß Standard ITU G.992.1 Annex B
(ADSL), ITU G.992.3 Annex B (ADSL2), ITU G.992.5 An-
nex B (ADSL2+)


----------



## machine4 (6. Februar 2014)

YouLLDie schrieb:


> Seite 167 im Handbuch Anschlüsse und Schnittstellen  DSL-Modem gemäß Standard ITU G.992.1 Annex B (ADSL), ITU G.992.3 Annex B (ADSL2), ITU G.992.5 An- nex B (ADSL2+)


 stimmt, interessant das es beworben wird. Aber unter den Eigenschaften davon nichts zu sehen ist!


----------



## kerze21 (6. Februar 2014)

3.2        Voraussetzungen für den Betrieb
Für den Betrieb der FRITZ!Box 
müssen folgende Vorausset-
zungen erfüllt sein:
•
ein aktueller Webbrowser (z. B. Internet Explorer ab 
Version 8 oder Firefox ab Version 7)
Einige Funktionen der FRITZ!Box können Sie nur mit ei-
nem HTML5-fähigen Webbrowser nutzen. Daher empfeh-
len wir die Installation eines aktuellen Webbrowsers wie 
z. B. Firefox ab Version 17, Internet Explorer ab Version 9 
oder Google Chrome ab Version 23.
•
ein Internetanschluss
–
ein DSL-Anschluss (T-Com 1TR112 (U-R2)-kompati-
bel), Standard ITU G.992.1 Annex B (ADSL), ITU 
G.992.3 Annex B (ADSL2),
 ITU G.992.5 Annex B 
(ADSL2+)
–
oder ein VDSL-Anschluss, Standard ITU G.993.2 An-
nex B (VDSL2

Seite 12 der anleiitung 

was denn nun ??


----------



## machine4 (6. Februar 2014)

Wenn man nach 7362sl VDSL googled, findet man Nutzer die das Ding mit VDSL zum Laufen gebracht haben. Von daher denke ich das das möglich sein muss (sollten nicht alle 73xx VDSL können?). Auf jedenfall wenn überhaupt keinen Synchronisation stattfindet würde ich nochmal 1&1 kontaktieren.


----------



## Cheyos2014 (6. Februar 2014)

Ich ruf da morgen wieder an und frag ob sich da was geändert hat=/


----------



## K3n$! (6. Februar 2014)

Hmm, meine 7360 kann VDSL, also nehme ich mal an, dass die namensverwandte Box das auch kann. 

@machine4: Die 7312 oder die 7330 können z.B. kein VDSL


----------



## Tommi1 (6. Februar 2014)

Da muss ich machine Recht geben.
Der 7362sl kann ADSL, ADSL2+ und VDSL2


----------



## K3n$! (6. Februar 2014)

Steht im Übrigen auch bei AVM auf der Seite:

Unterstützte DSL-Anschlüsse | FRITZ!Box 7362 SL | AVM-SKB


----------



## Cheyos2014 (7. Februar 2014)

Also ich da grad nochmal angerufen:
Der nette Mitarbeiter hat mir erklärt wieso es solange dauert undzwar hatte die Kollegin davor (Die den Störauftrag gemeldet hat) einen fehler gemacht und den Störauftrag für den Tarif der 16k Leitung gemeldet und nicht für die 50k Leitung. Das hat dazu geführt das die Meldung abgelehnt wurde...
Er hat jetzt per Fax direkt an die jeweilige Abteilung das Problem neu aufgesetzt.
Ich werde warscheinlich am Montag (spätestens Dienstag) wieder Internet haben außer es kommt jetzt noch was großes dazwischen


----------



## Cheyos2014 (10. Februar 2014)

So die Telekom hat bei uns angerufen und gesagt das sie das Problem nicht finden und deshalb einen Techniker schicken.
Dann würde dieser DSL Test doch recht behalten?

MFG


----------



## Cheyos2014 (12. Februar 2014)

So ein Techniker kam und hat sich hier das alles mal angeguckt und konnte nichts finden weswegen er gleich jemanden anderen schicken will.


----------



## Cheyos2014 (15. Februar 2014)

Da ich keinen neuen Thread eröffnen möchte stelle ich meine Frage einfach hier.
Bei der Fritzbox 7362 SL war eine DSL Kabel sprich das Kabel von der TAE Dose zum Modem mitgeliefert.
Das ist aber leider zu kurz...
Kann ich ein längeres kaufen oder muss das Kabel speziell für VDSL sein?
Kann mir einer eins empfehlen? Sollte 8-10m lang sein.

MFG


----------



## Tommi1 (15. Februar 2014)

Es gibt kein spezielles VDSL Kabel.

Also einfach ein längeres (ev. ein gutes abgeschirmtes um Leistungsverlust zu vermeiden) kaufen.


----------



## K3n$! (16. Februar 2014)

Ich meine, dass das Kabel zwischen TAE Dose und Modem möglichst kurz gehalten werden sollte.
Ob das bei VDSL etwas ausmacht, kann ich nicht sagen, aber besser wäre es sicherlich, wenn 
du den Router/das Modem direkt neben die TAE stellen könntest. 

Aber wie schon geschrieben, gibt es hier eigentlich keine besonderen Kabel für VDSL.


----------



## Mohrian (16. Februar 2014)

Habe mir auf Amazon ein 0,25cm CAT 6 Kabel gekauft.


----------



## Cheyos2014 (16. Februar 2014)

Was wäre den besser ?

1. Ein kurzes Kabel von der Dose zum Router und dann ein langes zum PC

Oder

2. Ein langes Kabel von der Dose zum Router und dann ein kurzes zum PC

Ich denke das es in meinem Fall die Variante 2 besser wäre weil der PC im Wohnzimmer steht und die Leute die Wlan benutzen auch imWohnzimmer sind.

MFG


----------



## K3n$! (16. Februar 2014)

#1 wäre besser, wobei ein Cat6 Kabel zwischen Dose und Modem schon ziemlich gut abgeschirmt ist. 
Du benötigst ja nur 2 Adern, soweit weiß. Von daher sollten da eigentlich keine Leitungsverluste auftreten. 

Probiere es doch einfach mal aus. Ein LAN Kabel kostet ja nicht die Welt und gebrauchen kann man das immer


----------



## Cheyos2014 (16. Februar 2014)

Dann kann ich also einfach das mitgelieferte Fritzbox Kabel weiter benutzen und muss mir einfach nur ein längeres Lan kabel anschaffen 

Gibt es bei der Auswahlirgendwas zu beachten?

MFG


----------



## Cheyos2014 (19. Februar 2014)

So nachdem der erste Techniker nichts gefunden hat und ich wieder eine Woche warten musste kam der nächste und hat den Fehler gefunden.
Es lag an der Telefondose...
Als er sie ausgetauscht hat kamen sogar 51k an und somit war das Problem gelöst.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

Mfg Cheyos


----------

